# Toy Story 2 / 3 Jessie Costume



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife made this costume for our 9 year old for this year - shirt & pants from goodwill, crock boots from goodwill, spray painted red. Color painted on shirt w/ fabric paint, sequin ribbon glued on w/ fabric glue, hat from dollar tree w/ yarn hot-glued to inside for her hair. Still need to come up with a belt buckle... oh, and the chaps are cow material that's glued to the front of the pants.

this is the pic I have for now... will take some on Halloween along w/ the 3 year old as Buzz Lightyear and the 1.5 year old as one of the alien squeezy things.


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

that looks great! can't wait for the pics.  happy halloween.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great costume, look forward to seeing pics of all 3 kids!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She did a wonderful job with this costume, and it sounds as if the trio of kids is going to look absolutely adorable


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's perfect!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's great. Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

My mom did the same thing when I was a little kid.
Your costume looks great!
If you want to add more, my mom put a sting pulley in the back of the shirt like the dolls had in the movie to make them talk.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm very impressed. must see more pictures and soon!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, they're so adorable and look very proud of themselves, too!


----------

